
Pebble E-paper Watch on kickstarter most funded project ever by a mile - jeywalk
http://blog.ippinka.com/post/20998849910/pebble-finally-a-watch-for-the-21-century-a
======
jeywalk
what do you do with $6.4 million more than you asked for?

